# Nipple pain with ovulation?



## thismommy (Feb 4, 2008)

Does anyone get nipple pain with ovulation? I've only had 3 ppaf's (ds2 is 16mo). I've breastfed for 6 1/2 years straight, so for all my ppaf's I've been bfing, but I don't recall getting awful nipple pain with O before. My first cycle was short, only like 23 days or so. It wasn't too bad. Second cycle was excruciating. O sucked big time. I hurt and was swollen for well over a week. Af was like a cake-walk compared to O. And my nipples were very sore for days around O. This cycle wasn't quite as bad pain-wise with O, but my nipples were even more sore. I'm 4-5 dpo (I think I O'd in the middle of the night, so I guess it's easier to just say 4dpo) and my nipples finally aren't hurting today. Ds2 still nurses for most of his nutrition, and dd nurses twice a day for 5 minutes. Ds2 is getting his canines, but I would assume if teething/latch were the cause it wouldn't just miraculously happen only when I O. I'm hope-hope-hoping to get pg this cycle because I do NOT want to O again for a while.







I'm skeered.
So does anyone else get awful nipple pain with O? Or terribly bloated and sore in the abdomen?


----------



## hollytheteacher (Mar 10, 2007)

yes and yes.


----------



## nzgirl (May 12, 2009)

Yes and yes. Nips can feel bruised, itch like mad and get dry and peely (sp?). Very annoying. Something bout the estrogen surge can reallly upset them! Don't get this with every O but most of them. Some cycles nips just more sensitive and soft.
Bloating is often worse at O than with AF. Blurgh







75% of cycle with bloating.
Oddly, first time I noticed the sore nips at O was when I had my first bfp which ended as chem/early mc, has continued on and off since.


----------



## MountainMamaGC (Jun 23, 2008)

I get both sore nipples and a dull ache/tender abdomen after I ovulate. Its one of the ways I confirm ovulation. That and my fertile CM dries up pretty quick and my cervix gets hard.


----------

